
Gitlab is down - yaqzan
https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/886084897189892096
======
thanksgiving
It is up now
[https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/886192178200023040](https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/886192178200023040)

------
analogmemory
Omg. I should remember to always check the status when I get errors trying to
push.

------
sofaofthedamned
Related to Azure storage issue apparently.

